# Termostato Electrónico



## DJ-AS (Jun 11, 2007)

Hola amigos, necesito armar éste circuito http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/cooler/index.htm pero no sé qué transistor debería llevar.
El cooler que voy a usar es de 12v 300mA.
Agradezco cualquier data.
Saludos!


----------



## Francisco Valdez (Jun 11, 2007)

Que tal DJ-AS ahi en el link que presentas indica el tipo de transistor que debes usar, la capacidad del transistor esta determinada por el motor. Busca en un libro de características de componentes diferentes FET, y ubica uno que soporte la cantidad de corriente que quieres manejar, el voltaje, velocidad de conmutado, etc...

A como veo la aplicación y el ventilador que vas a usar puedes usar hasta un tip31, solo fijate en la hoja de datos del LM56 las caracteristicas de la salida, para acoplarlo


----------



## martinorzan (Ago 27, 2009)

Yo no te aconsejaria armar este circuito, por que es raro el integrado,
fijate este..  http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/files/termostato_160.jpg
o este


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2009)

Otra   opción   :


----------



## cardozo (Feb 17, 2011)

justo estaba pensando ponerle este circuito de plaquetodo a la potencia que estoy armando para que las turbinas de ventilacion de los 2N3055 solo anden cuando calientan y no cuando estan frios porque cuando la uso en volumen bajo el ruido de las dos turbinas molesta bastante, ahora mi duda es que elemento se usa exactamente para tomar la temperatura de los Transistores y conectarlo al circuito? muchas gracias


----------



## opli (Feb 17, 2011)

Una opción bastante buena es este circuito:
http://www.soloelectronica.net/control%20temperatura.htm
porque está diseñado para semiconductores y los componentes son muy comunes.
saludos opli


----------



## cardozo (Feb 17, 2011)

pero que lujo Sr. muchas gracias !


----------



## fliadepepo (May 28, 2011)

hola! les cuento que he probado el circuito de plaquetodo en protoboard y funciona a la perfección y ahora me pregunto si alguno tiene el diseño del circuito impreso y lo podria publicar... desde ya muchisimas gracias


----------



## Nick1739 (Ene 7, 2015)

Hola, estoy interesado en el link del tema (http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/cooler/index.htm), lo único es que no entiendo los iconos de la "M" y el otro que está arriba, si me podrían explicar por favor. 

Saludos!


----------



## armandolopezmx (Ene 8, 2015)

La m significa motor, que puede ser el del ventilador. 
La b es la alimentacion para el motor.


----------

